# Gums that are Purple/Black on 7 month old boxer?



## Chevy16 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey i noticed on my boxer(chevy) about a week or more ago then in front of his two front teeth was a lil red anda few red veins. just thought it was from him chewing on his bones. So last night while he was laying there i decided to check his teeth and i notice that his bottom gums just in front are purply/black. Me the worrier is wondering if this is okay or no. I dont want to be charged 50$ for them to say yeah his fine . I asked a friend that has a 3 year old boxer and he said yes that sometimes happen their gums change colors. I just would like every ones opinions if there any vets on here..

Thanks


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Colour of gums, tongue, inner cheeks etc can vary in dogs. This is not usually anything to worry about. Many pups gums start out all "pink" and then change as they mature. There can also be changes (redness etc) when their adult teeth are coming in.

BUT there is always the chance that the redness etc COULD be infection. If the gums are swollen, if eating becomes painful or he gets lethargic it is well worth the fifty bucks to get him checked. 

I have a pretty good sense of what's urgent or not from working years at a vets, but if I'm not sure about something I make an appt. I can't afford a lot of vet bills, but for my peace of mind and for the slight chance I may catch a problem in it's early stages, paying an exam fee is worth it to me.


----------



## HICKE (Feb 10, 2010)

I was told by the vet that if the color of the gums are a whitish color, then there is a problem (I have no idea _what_ problem exactly) and if there is a considerable amount of redness then there is probably an infection. However, darker gums are said to be healthy. Again, this is what the vet had said to me.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> I was told by the vet that if the color of the gums are a whitish color, then there is a problem


It usually means the dog is anemic.

It sounds to me though, OP, that your puppy is just getting pigment on his gums  Totally normal. And the redness is likely to be from adult teeth coming in.


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

Xeph said:


> It usually means the dog is anemic.
> 
> It sounds to me though, OP, that your puppy is just getting pigment on his gums  Totally normal. And the redness is likely to be from adult teeth coming in.


Sounds right to me. Pigmented gums aren't terribly uncommon in boxers (mine has a few pigmented spots). 

One thing: Lightly push/feel the colored area with your finger. If this area feels/looks like it is noticeably raised up (compared to the surrounding gums) or if when you push on it, it seems like the coloration moves as if it were a little "pocket" of colored fluid = this is a cause for concern. 

For any dog, the presence of a vesicle or pocket of fluid (colored or not) in the mount, on the lips, or just outside the lips can indicate a variety autoimmune or viral diseases and should be checked out immediately. 

Again, this is probably just pigment but worth taking a closer look.


----------

